# DIY. Paper vs Mesh tape for my situation



## impulsze (10 mo ago)

New here, hope the is in the right spot. I had to add backing above my mantel for a motorized tv mount. I am repairing the drywall in that area, and want to know whether paper or mesh tape is better in this application. There will be sheer forces on the drywall due to the motorized mount. I do intend to use 45min mud, if that changes the use case. Thank you.


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

if its all flats and all in fastset mud use mesh. backfill it good for either tape.


----------

